# Secrets Revealed - No GOLD



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2008)

The long insulators hydro uses on the high tension power lines are Lightning Arrestors inside they are full of copper discs with some brass.

The old electric trolley bus's have a lot of large electrical contacts, which I'm hoping are platinum alloy. A presumption on my part which I arrived at due to their heavy duty cycle being used 24/7/365.

Smaller contacts, inside electric water heater thermostats, electric stove rheostats, refrigerator motor start relays. washing machine motor start relays from the General Electric models.

Recently came across two commercial electric hot water tanks each has nine elements combined as three then hooked up to a relay, then one big relay.

Stripping old single phase electric motors for the copper, don't forget the motor start / run switch have contacts.

Three phase electric motors have an overload relay which would have precious metal contacts for your stock pot.

Electric circuit breakers another easy find.

Thermal Disks from dryers, have nice contacts, plus a bi metal disk.

Manitoba Hydro uses a disconnect switch at the pole for farm use, allowing the farmer to shut everything down with out having to call Hydro out. Inside this disconnect there are some very large contacts. They do find their way into the scrap yards.

Hope this helps some of you Newbies on the hunt.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Arcani (Mar 18, 2008)

it did help, much thanks :lol:


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

yeha this helped a lot . thanks a million . however i do have one question and please dont think i'm being stupid but what in the blue blazes is a manitoba hydro :?: :?: :?: 
thanks in advance
donald


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hydro = Hydro-electric


----------



## donald236 (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks guys that helped


----------



## Gotrek (Mar 19, 2008)

Manitoba Hydro is our Electricity company. But the info should apply to most electrical companies equipement.


----------

